# Guitarist's Chair



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I have never found a chair that was perfectly suited to guitar playing. I have used kitchen chairs, steno chairs, stools and benches, but I have never been 100% comfortable and unimpeded at the same time. I looked around the net and found this model. I'm not quite sure whether it's really the answer.

http://athletic.eu/statywy-krzeslo-dla-gitarzysty-gs-1,67.html?sLang=en


Is there a market for a chair like this, or are many of you happy with what you have?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's the one I have in my studio which I'm happy with. I've had it for 4 years now. Not sure what you are looking for. That one on the photo you posted looks good to me.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks interesting. Though I'm afraid to ask about the price.

I use a high stool when I perform acoustically and its not bad. I often think that I'd like to modify it by putting a different foot rest on it. I also have a stool that I use when I practice outside. It's just a bit shorter than a standard chair and it's pretty good too. The rest of the time I use one of the folding chairs that I have in my teaching studio or just sit on the couch. Like you, I've never found a "perfect" solution.

- - - Updated - - -

Chito, your stool looks cool (as does your studio!).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Any chair without arm rests works.

That one looks functional, but at this stage in my life I'd prefer a little more cushion.

What's the MSRP on that one?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Here's the one I have in my studio which I'm happy with. I've had it for 4 years now. Not sure what you are looking for. That one on the photo you posted looks good to me.


 Whoa !!!! Chito, nice set-up.Pretty cool collection also.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree Chito has a lot of cool stuff. 

Those old wooden chairs from school or a small square stool that is ~1 ft by 1 ft works well for me. My preference is to stand though and that is practically what I do all the time.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Any chair without arm rests works.
> 
> That one looks functional, but at this stage in my life I'd prefer a little more cushion.
> 
> What's the MSRP on that one?




This site has it for 289 Euros. A bit rich for me!

http://sklep.all4m.com/athletic-chair-for-guitar-player-p-7943.html?currency=EUR&language=en


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I always play standing up with electric guitars but I was thinking about getting a nice drum throne for playing lap steel. I want to keep my feet on the ground/pedalboard. Anyone ever tried that? Can't see why this wouldn't work for playing acoustic too. You can even get them with backrests.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> I always play standing up with electric guitars but I was thinking about getting a nice drum throne for playing lap steel. I want to keep my feet on the ground/pedalboard. Anyone ever tried that? Can't see why this wouldn't work for playing acoustic too. You can even get them with backrests.


This one, the one Chito has or the one Krelf posted would be fine for me. Amazon.com also has a selecton.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Chair for a guitar player


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a drummers throne and a foot stool those are my current toys. I used to use several different height bar stools, some low some medium and one really tall well padded one, on this one I could not reach the floor while sitting on it so it has now become the perch for the cat.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've tried a few furniture stools, currently cat perches.

I do have a drummers throne, it's Ok, not terribly comfortable, I find.
I think that I'll just grab a 24" unit like this...
http://www.amazon.com/Inch-Guitar-Stool-Professional-Guitarists/dp/B00443JR0I
At least you can perch your leg up on the rung with one of these.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I've tried a few furniture stools, currently cat perches.
> 
> I do have a drummers throne, it's Ok, not terribly comfortable, I find.
> I think that I'll just grab a 24" unit like this...
> ...


Let me know if you want help in saving the shipping costs.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I use one of those outdoor summer fold up chairs you put in a bag. I cut the right fabric arm rest off for the guitar to hang out. Very comfortable lounging in the living room. 20 bucks new I believe.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was going to get one of these but with all that gold, it was very heavy when my wife wanted me to move it so she could vacuumm around it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

As long as it doesn't have arms on it, I'm probably okay with it.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

If I had the cash to throw at a chair....
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/lifestyle/pick-n-glider-musicians-chair


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I jam at home on my "cigar" chair, it's in most of my guitar pics.
It's kind of a club chair, but the arms are set back from the front,
out of the way enough to perch on the edge of the chair.

I'd been looking for additional seating, so a couple of people could jam.
So far, I've picked up either the wrong height stool, or they're not comfy.

I've also thought about a parsons chair...
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw=parson+chairs
Enough variety out there, that you can match them to any décor too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I've also thought about a parsons chair...
> http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw=parson+chairs
> Enough variety out there, that you can match them to any décor too.


Yes, I have one that I am using now. It's comfortable and the right height for me but a foot rest pedal should be something I should have to go with it. I bought two of them at Home Depot a couple of years ago for $50.00-60.00 for the two. I don't know if they are leather or not but it looks like leather (probably bonded leather) and still look like new.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I bought a leather office chair a few years back at Canadian Tire on sale for my desk, the plastic armrest broke on one side last year and I ended up replacing it. It seemed like a sin to throw it out seeing as how it's in great shape except for the broken armrest, so I pulled off the back and the arm rests it's my favorite thing to play on now. It might sound silly but for me it's just right.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

No, that's a pretty good idea to repurpose the chair Morkolo.

You can buy those without the arms too, usually the cheaper units.
Being able to adjust the height is a plus with those seats.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Morkolo said:


> I bought a leather office chair a few years back at Canadian Tire on sale for my desk, the plastic armrest broke on one side last year and I ended up replacing it. It seemed like a sin to throw it out seeing as how it's in great shape except for the broken armrest, so I pulled off the back and the arm rests it's my favorite thing to play on now. It might sound silly but for me it's just right.


i did the very same thing, but i also use one of these


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i did the very same thing, but i also use one of these


I tried one of these...but I found it to be too low and too small to sit on with any real degree of comfort.

(Sorry.... I couldn't resist)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I use an office/steno chair with the right arm removed. There is a huge disparity between good and bad ones so one has to shop around. It allows me set the height and tilt and has ample cushioning. I sit in it for hours everyday as it's my teaching chair too (I use a drum throne a little), so it has to be good. I also use a foot stool sometimes. In 15 years of instruction I'm on my third chair. I've tried other chairs but I prefer this style.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I picked this one up a year or two ago for my music room: 









http://www.staples.ca/en/Staples-Cantilever-Managers-Chair-Black/product_863911_2-CA_1_20001

The arms swing up out of the way when playing, making it perfect for a home studio. The guy at staples said they sell this one almost exclusively to guitar and bass players for that reason. It's no Herman Miller, but for the price I don't mind having to replace it every few years if it happens to wear out (that said, it's stood up so far with no problems).


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I got one of these on half price sale at Wallmart....the back support is removable so I never install it.

works great and the price is right. Top section swivels and the bottom rim is great for putting one foot on it.

http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/swivel-bar-stool-lw/6000043237955
G.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i also use one of these


I have one of those for the times I play classical--although I sometimes skip using it, but every now & then I get serious about trying some classical stuff.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i use one of these but quote sparingly because they arent really meant to be used much. the foam compacts quickly and the vinyl cover is quite brittle and will probably crack under heavy use











I also have a cheap 10 or 15 dollar wooden one that works well for practicing. but 90% of the time Im sitting on the corner of my coffee table.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This chair is older than most of you here-and also older than I am--which many of you are-and it looks it, but is still comfortable for some types of playing guitar--but not classical as you sit too low.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Anybody know how to re-upholster?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> Anybody know how to re-upholster?


I redid the seats on my old boat a number of years ago. If the underpart of that chair is wood, take you new material, pull it tight and staple it underneath the bottom of the chair. Many pieces of furniture are done that way. I don't think it's always the best way but it looks fine from the top. To make it stronger, you could put a stronger piece of material over top of the seating material before you staple it. This will prevent the material from shredding. After all, it is a guitar chair and you wouldn't want it shredding while you were shredding.

Here is a video on one way of doing it. There are many others on YouTube.

[video=youtube;GIcq_qq3m7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIcq_qq3m7c[/video]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Electric guitar???


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Electric guitar???


1) The overhead electric light is in the wrong place.
2) The wrist holders on that chair would make fretting very difficult.
3) The leg holders would keep your knees too far apart to hold the guitar properly. 
4) The seat looks too uncomfortable to sit for long
5) The arms would get in the way.

Other than that it could work fine.:smile-new::smiley-faces-75: :smile-new:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd like to give this a try:









the chair doesn't look quite right for guitar playing though.

I remember a few years ago everyone was buying SoundSeats and there is another called the Original Guitar Chair.
I like a hard wooden chair that makes me sit up straight.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Electric guitar???



It would be great for a farewell concert!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Soundseat site is under construction, with no info on anything.

I got a security alert when I clicked on "Original Guitar Chair".


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I redid the seats on my old boat a number of years ago. If the underpart of that chair is wood, take you new material, pull it tight and staple it underneath the bottom of the chair. Many pieces of furniture are done that way. I don't think it's always the best way but it looks fine from the top. To make it stronger, you could put a stronger piece of material over top of the seating material before you staple it. This will prevent the material from shredding. After all, it is a guitar chair and you wouldn't want it shredding while you were shredding.
> 
> Here is a video on one way of doing it. There are many others on YouTube.
> 
> [video=youtube;GIcq_qq3m7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIcq_qq3m7c[/video]


When I get some spare time I'll have to try it.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> I'd like to give this a try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuup I'll bet there's quite a few guitarists here on GC that would like to play with her. Sure as hell beats playing with yourself.

:smile-new: :sSig_DOH:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> When I get some spare time I'll have to try it.


Just to give you and idea as to time, I think you would be 1 or two hours doing it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I met a guy who has a barn full of old tools and stuff. He has some old tractor seats and I thought they would be great. I found a pic to show what I mean. Of course, my bases would be wood.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is mine.

Yes, it's purple.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks comfy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

If any of you are looking for a stool.
Came across this kijiji ad. $60 in Kitchener.
Not sure if it's a reasonable price or not.


----------



## Gixster (Aug 30, 2013)

You can google "Armless club chair" I let my wife decorate my guitar room. She got me 4 very nice club chairs
and they are very comfortable and look great. They can range anywhere from $250.00 - 500.00 ea. depending on
the design and fabric used.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I met a guy who has a barn full of old tools and stuff. He has some old tractor seats and I thought they would be great. I found a pic to show what I mean. Of course, my bases would be wood.


That is a good idea. I've sat on one of those for a few hours (with a cushion) and they are very comfortable. I guess it's due to the shape.


----------

